# Centering adjustment on Skeleton Brakes



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello all, 

I currently am sporting a set of 1999 (ish) chorus brake calipers and am considering replacing with 2007-08 skeleton brakes, probably chorus. 

I just came across a few threads discussing centering the skeleton brakes and have a question. My calipers have a little 2mm adjustment on the side that you use to make a fine centering adjustment. It's a fantastic feature, and it's on both the front and rear brakes. 

Are these centering allen bolts still on the Skeleton design? I get the drift they are only on the front and* not on the rear. (!?!)*

Thanks,


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

The skeleton brakes are a "Differential" setup where it is a dual-pivot front brake paired with a more traditional single-pivot rear. Since most of the braking is done on the front wheel, due to weight transfer, it only makes sense to use the more powerful caliper on the front and save some weight and increase modulation on the rear brake. It's much more difficult to design a centering system into a single-pivot brake than a dual-pivot one.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the response, Squid. 

Bottom line: is it difficult to initially adjust the rear single pivot brake and does it stay centered. Thank you all for posting your experiences.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I need to look at my bike to verify this, but, I believe that the brake bolt has flats on it that allows you to use a 13mm (?) cone wrench to center the rear brake. I have not noticed mine shifting adjustment after setting it a few years ago.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

natedg200202 said:


> Thanks for the response, Squid.
> 
> Bottom line: is it difficult to initially adjust the rear single pivot brake and does it stay centered. Thank you all for posting your experiences.


Easy to adjust, stays centered on my '09 Record rear brake.

As Squidward mentioned, an open-end wrench (mine is 15mm) will hold the caliper main bolt steady, while you tighten the hollow allen nut on the other side of the mounting bridge.

Single pivot brakes don't actuate as symmetrically as double-pivot (mine never have), and I prefer to set up rear brake so that _pads contact both sides of the rim simultaneously_. Then, when the brake is in its normal _open_ position, the brake is slightly asymmetrical. This will require a bit of trial and error to get it correct.


----------

